# Going w/WSM...any advice?



## BigGQ (Sep 29, 2005)

After much research and comparing, I have decided to get a WSM. I feel it will fit my needs, along with my Silver B gasser. While I may use it to grill sometimes, I mainly want it for smoking.

With that, does anyone have advice on extra items, modifications, change outs, etc?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> After much research and comparing, I have decided to get a WSM. I feel it will fit my needs, along with my Silver B gasser. While I may use it to grill sometimes, I mainly want it for smoking.
> 
> With that, does anyone have advice on extra items, modifications, change outs, etc?


=D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>
=D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>
=D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>

Chimney and starter cubes if you don't like the burnt newspaper blowing around
Remote Thermometer, ET-73 or Nu-Temp701
Heat resistant gloves

And this is only the beginning!  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## cleglue (Sep 29, 2005)

*ECB waterpan?*

What is an ECB waterpan?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: ECB waterpan?*



			
				cleglue said:
			
		

> What is an ECB waterpan?
> 
> Thanks


It's a Brinkmann ~ El Cheepo Brinkman . . And it's the charcoal pan, not water.  :!: Used in place of the stock WSM water pan, it greatly increases the water holding capacity.


----------



## cleglue (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 29, 2005)

I was walking the dog earlier and saw my neighbor putting together a brinkman
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I wish he would have asked, I would have suggested a WSM.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2005)

Screw the chimney.  Get a flamethrower.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 29, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Screw the chimney.  Get a flamethrower.



Yeah and your neighbors will never mess with you either!!  Cappy used his Flamethrower at SOTB and I thought Rambo was there!! JHC was this thing intimidating!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  Larry's never played with fire!! :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 29, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> :lmao:  :lmao:  Larry's never played with fire!! :lmao:  :lmao:



I hear he's hell with a bungee cord though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 30, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3jv0e4k3]:lmao:  :lmao:  Larry's never played with fire!! :lmao:  :lmao:



I hear he's hell with a bungee cord though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:3jv0e4k3]

That's wrong on every level!  Poor Woody!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 30, 2005)

I like the Guru eyelets that you put in place of the rack holder screws. They allow you to put the leads of the probes through the side. Nice and cheap mod.
http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... ut528.html


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 30, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I like the Guru eyelets that you put in place of the rack holder screws. They allow you to put the leads of the probes through the side. Nice and cheap mod.
> http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... ut528.html



Scotty is right, get the eyelets Garland.  Just don't let Rempe or Steve Z help you install them!


----------



## Finney (Oct 2, 2005)

Get a good thermometer first thing.  The rest can come later.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2005)

A roll of aluminum foil and a tub for brining!


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> A roll of aluminum foil and a tub for brining!


Damn.... I forgot about those. #-o


----------

